# help with pedigree



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys im new to go pitbull forum. Ive been looking for some bulldog pups online and i came across one that i liked but im not sure if the dogs are good or not im just getting into game dogs and i would apreciate your guys help . Heres the pedigree

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249520] :: MSD'S HEAVY FRISCO/ALLIGATOR LITTER


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Can anybody help?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sure there will be someone with the knowledge to help you signing on soon enough Sorry I'm not to good at reading peds, or I would help.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There are several members who would be happy to tell you about the dogs in that ped, I'm not terribly knowledgeable about game lines so I can't help you (I did delete your duplicate post, as there was no need to post it again when you didn't receive any responses to this one). It's been slow on here lately so it may be a day or so before someone who can help you logs in. Please be patient.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That is a garner ped for sure...looks like a LOT of Frisco with a smidge bit of Boudreaux... Very nice if you like Garner dogs! In fact if you stick around the breeders of some of those dogs in that ped are members of this forum and I'm sure they'd love to look at this ped.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Yeah what Coach said. That dog is pretty thick with Garner's Chinaman(who Frisco is off of) on the top and bottom of the ped. Definitely a Garner bulldog, and that's definitely not a bad thing.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes just like Coach and SW said, they are basically a Garner dogs with a little Elliott (Six bits). These are most likely going to be high energy dogs, and not for everyone. Garner dogs are based off high caliber dogs, and sometimes not a great pet. I would visit the parents of the litter if I was considering a pup. Garner (CH Bobby Peru) was not a people friendly dog and at times threw the same. I have had a couple Garner dogs, one was friendly, and one only friendly to immediate family. These are dogs you would not want if you have other dogs it would have contact with. If it is going to be an only dog, or you have a spot to keep it away from other animals, it could end up being a great dog.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

BTW; my avatar is a Garner dog.


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the help and info i really apreciate it. I think i will end up getting a pup from this litter then


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes he will be an only dog


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dont be so quick to decide,
the dogs in the back of the pedigree, have a lot of questions to them,

not being bred the way that is posted............

but its the same with all lines,

if its going to be your only one [a pet] then i wouldnt worry about it,

but if you plan on breeding it, then i would find a breeder that has the parents,
and grandparents on his yard.

but then, unless your 100% on the breeding,

you know what those papers are good for??????????

making airplanes............

they say, some of those garner dogs, go back to 'red boy'

tom had 2 of the best 'redboy' studs on his yard, for 2 years,
and never got a breeding off them............

tom keeps between 75-100 dogs at all times,
and never got a breeding, he's got so many drinking the 'kool-aid'

but, i will say this about him, for over 30years,

he has been puttin bulldogs on the ground, and some good ones at that,

i can remember when he was getting $350 a pup,

now its,$1500, and not a penny less.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

You know surfer you are correct, but you have to also admit that everyone that has dogs from performance lines has hung papers in their pedigree. Because whether we like to believe it or not, most if not all the pioneers of this breed hung papers because they did not want their hard work easily duplicated. So I suppose we could say many people might be drinking the kool-aid!
But you are correct that certain dogs in that pedigree are actually (Cottingham) dogs off Red Boy. But this did not produced inferior animals, in fact it produced many superior specimens in many cases. "From my limited understanding of coarse".


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Yea for now it will be an only dog for now i dont want to be a byb i care alot about the breed and i fell as if its not right for me to breed this magnificent animal withount me learning as much i possibly can about the bloodlines and where they come from and every thing else that i would need to know to be well informed about these bulldogs


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Would you guys recomend a female or male


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If this will be your only dog, just pick the pup that seems to take an interest in you. Don't go by looks!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dday,
thats why i can say without a question,

my dogs blood has been closely guarded,
and scrutinized, 

with each breeding documented, we have owned every 
single dog in the pedigree since then.

and when the outcross came about, those dogs have been guarded also.

and those since '79'

but you are 100% correct, unless you see it with your own eyes..................

thats why i know i have the only dogs in the world bred like mine.

what i dont have, i placed them, and the ones that got them

know the story behind them,

my blood is true...............


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

The only problem is that the pups are about 17 hours from me so i wouls be choosing one online? Idk what do you guys think?


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Surfer whats dday?


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

O lol i just got it its someone else jajaja im still getting use to this


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

I picked one one out guys


----------

